# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Nhờ tư vấn về cách đọc thông số trên biến tần (Nhật)

## Fusionvie

Chào các bác trong diễn đàn

Em đang gặp khúc mắc khi tìm kiếm mua một con biến tần cũ, nhưng còn mù mờ về cách đọc thông số, đưa lên đây nhờ các bác giải thích giúp

Thông số biến tần em lấy ví dụ của một bác đang bán trên này



Theo em hiểu, thì input là AC 3pha - 220~230V. Output là AC3pha-0~200V, nên tốt nhất là có điện 3 pha 220V chạy cho biến tần này. Em muốn thắc mắc thêm:

1. Nếu em dùng điện 380V (3pha) và đấu SAO, thì có đúng với thiết kế biến tần này không?

2. Em có thể dùng điện 1 pha 220V để chạy biến tần này không, nếu được, có ảnh hưởng đến công suất, tuổi thọ thiết bị không?

3. Nếu dùng biến tần này để chạy động cơ không đồng bộ (động cơ thông thường ở VN) có được không, nếu được thì động cơ phải đấu SAO hay Tamgiac?

Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều.

----------


## aiemphuong

Bác ko có điện 3p thì tốt nhất chọn con vào 2p ra 3p cho đơn giản, và cũng có loại bt 3p 220 nhưng xài 2p 220 vẫn dc, cs giảm chút. Chọn bt cs lớn hơn motor nhé. Còn mấy cái kia để mấy bác khác trả lời.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Biến tần vốn dĩ vẫn vô được 1 pha 220 bình thường anh ạ.
Công suất có giảm do chỉ xài 1 pha nên việc chọn biến tần cao hơn công suất danh định motor là bình thường. Em có xài nhiều và cảm nhận là khi xài motor không khi nào xài đến mức max công suất của motor cả nên việc chọn hơn 1 cấp là ok. Do xài điện 1 pha.
Biến tần chạy động cơ 3 pha không đồng bộ thoải mái ạ. 
Đấu sao tam giác thì tùy theo motor đó đang xài điện nhiêu vôn thì đấu lại cho phù hợp với áp ngõ ra của biến tần.

----------

Fusionvie, motogia

----------


## Fusionvie

Cảm ơn các bác đã trả lời

Em vẫn còn thắc mắc

- Dùng điện 3 pha 380V để chạy cho biến tần này được không (tất nhiên là đấu  Sao ạ)
- Âp ngõ ra biến tần như trên là 3 pha 220V, vậy với động  motor thông thường điện 3 pha 380V, thì phải đấu Sao hay là gi ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn các bác đã trả lời
> 
> Em vẫn còn thắc mắc
> 
> - Dùng điện 3 pha 380V để chạy cho biến tần này được không (tất nhiên là đấu  Sao ạ)
> - Âp ngõ ra biến tần như trên là 3 pha 220V, vậy với động  motor thông thường điện 3 pha 380V, thì phải đấu Sao hay là gi ạ


Bác vẫn còn lẫn quẫn chưa thông gì cả.

1. Điện áp: nhà sx cho bao nhiêu thì dùng bấy nhiêu, cái này là bất di bất dịch, không thể thương lượng  :Smile: .
2. Pha: Hầu hết đầu vào của BT dùng 3 pha 220V đều có thể chạy được với 1pha 220V. Còn đầu ra của BT thì luôn là 3pha, và điện áp cũng không thể thương lượng, vì vậy nên kiếm moto có điện áp đúng với BT là tốt nhất.

vậy trường hợp của bác có thể dùng điện 1pha 220 dân dụng thử xem, còn bác có điện 3pha 380V thì bắt buộc phải mua một cái biến thế 3pha vào 380v, ra 200v/220v, biến thế này mục đích là để hạ điện áp từ 380v xuống 200v hoặc 220v, hầu như xưởng nào dùng máy công cụ, hàng nội địa Nhật đều phải sắm biến thế này.

Nếu bác có điện 3pha 380v mà không thích mua biến thế hạ áp thì có thể mua BT có đầu vào 3pha 380v

Còn moto của bác nếu có 2 kiểu sao/tam giác thì đấu theo hướng dẫn để đạt được điện áp ra của BT là ok thôi. Thường thì đấu sao dùng cho điện áp lớn, còn đấu tam giác thì dùng cho điện áp nhỏ.

bác còn thắt mắt gì nữa cứ hỏi

----------

Fusionvie, motogia

----------


## solero

> 1. Nếu em dùng điện 380V (3pha) và đấu SAO, thì có đúng với thiết kế biến tần này không?


Bác làm thế nào để làm được việc số 1 này?




> 2. Em có thể dùng điện 1 pha 220V để chạy biến tần này không, nếu được, có ảnh hưởng đến công suất, tuổi thọ thiết bị không?


Với biến tần công suất nhỏ (Dưới 7,5Kw thì có thể dùng OK, lớn hơn thì cân nhắc)





> 3. Nếu dùng biến tần này để chạy động cơ không đồng bộ (động cơ thông thường ở VN) có được không, nếu được thì động cơ phải đấu SAO hay Tamgiac?


Việc đấu sao hay tam giác là để động cơ chạy đúng với công suất và điện áp. Với động cơ TAM GIÁC là 200V thì SAO sẽ chạy với biến tần 380V. Vậy nếu bác nối SAO mà chạy với biến tần 200V thì động cơ sẽ bị giảm công suất (Thiếu áp (volt)).


P/S: Có thể dùng biến tần có đầu ra 380V để kéo motor 200V bằng cách giảm Volt Output còn khoảng 57%.

----------

